# What shampoo do you use?



## alyn (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm currently using a vet preparation of a very mild shampoo because Susie has slight puppy dermatitis. It helps relieve the itching and banish flakes. The vet said that once it's cleared up, it's best to use a moisturising, hypoallergenic shampoo on her. We have a whole onslaught of brands so it gets pretty confusing. And I can't find the brand Pet Silk (which seems to be a favourite here).

I was thinking of using BioGroom which has been recommended by several doggy slaves I know. What shampoo / grooming products do you use and how do you combat tearstains? I've been wiping her face twice daily and she has not had any new stains. But the old stains are pretty difficult to remove.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Petsilk, at the moment can only be bought on line. Plenty of distributors though if you go to their, (Petsilk's) websight, they have a listing there of them. Tearstains, the only thing I have tried that works is the tearstain kit put out by Pet SIlk, but Luvmypup, knows a recipes that she says works. Maybe she can repost it for you?


----------



## alyn (Oct 27, 2003)

Darn... I was hoping that one of the petstores here would stock PetSilk. Shipping to Malaysia costs a bomb! Guess I'll have to look for alternatives. Another method is bleaching with MOM and hydrogen peroxide or something but how safe is it for puppies?


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Can you get Mane'n Tail? I like Petsilk but Mane' n Tale is ok and I also like Citre Shine wich is sold for people. I know you are not suppose to use people shampoo but even some dog breeders do it. Just don't use it all the time. MOM is probably safer than some of the tear stain formuals out there. MOM will not hurt them if they lick a tiny bit, cornstarch is of course not going to cause problems and peroxide can even be used to rinse your mouth out, and it's used in dogs to induce vomiting. So it won't kill them. The best way to apply MOM is to get a tiny, flat artist brush and just paint it on. You are less likely to get it in their eyes with a paint brush.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

I've been hearing so much about Petsilk. Is it really worth it? I'd like your unbiased opinions. Right now I'm using Bio-Groom Fluffy Puppy shampoo and Bio-Groom silk conditioning creme rinse. They seem fine, but I'm not into "WOW!

Gail


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I think it is, I guess I am into "WOW" LOL I love their stuff and don't use anything else.


----------



## alyn (Oct 27, 2003)

Gail, I think Collette is pretty wow









I just purchased Four Paws Crystal Eyes and will try it out on Susie later. I had trimmed some of the wayward hairs. I also used an eyelash comb to tease the hairs around her eyes to make them easy for cleaning. That was the smallest comb I could find.

I don't think we have Mane n' Tail here and I've been hearing a lot of good things when used on 'human' hair. We do have Citre Shine but I'm afraid that it may be too harsh? And I don't quite like the lemony scent in all their products *yuck*


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi Alyn,
Thank you. Susie is about the cutest thing on 4 legs! She is an absolute doll!!

Gail


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I *LOVE *Petslik on my maltese but it's just ok on my yorkie. They have different hair types. I like Citre Shine on my yorkie the best , I also like it best for my hair. Yorkies have an oilier hair and they have that doggy odor and the Citre Shine cleans , and cuts the oil and odor better than anything I have tried. Speaking of our choices in dog shampoo, I knew someone that worked in a grooming salon and they use Palmolive dish liquid to shampoo the dogs. Said it cleaned better than anything. I know they all don't do this but it makes me wonder how many do use something cheap. I also work with a lady whom rescued a greyhound and that's what the rescue told them to use and that it helps with fleas. I was watching something on tv about oil spills and how they go in and rescue and clean up the birds, they bathe them in dawn. The scientist said it was gentle and cleans the oil off the birds with no harmful affects. Who knows......


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I was thinking about the very same thing. Wondered if you could use Dawn on the dogs or if it would cause dry skin or something on them. A greyhound has a coat totally different from a Maltese just as your Yorkie does, so I havent' gotten the nerve up to even try it. Anyone out there who has?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

Now that you mention it, I do remember hearing about Dawn and the birds covered from the oil spill. I would think it would be drying and that was an extreme situation. I have cockatoo shampoo for my cockatooes, but it just make one wonder if everyone who manufactures these specialty products aren't just out to make a buck....









Gail


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

I am too registered! Now I know that when at work, I must login. :lol:


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Another thing about greyhounds is that they too have no doggy odor. Malts and greyhounds are the only two dog breeds I know of without the doggy odor. As far as using dish liquid, I guess if you were in a bind and out of shampoo it would do the trick.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@Nov 11 2003, 05:54 PM
> *Now that you mention it, I do remember hearing about Dawn and the birds covered from the oil spill. I would think it would be drying and that was an extreme situation. I have cockatoo shampoo for my cockatooes, but it just make one wonder if everyone who manufactures these specialty products aren't just out to make a buck....
> 
> 
> ...


 As long as we keep buying................
I still think Petsilk is the best for Maltese, but I haven't tried coat handler or Bio Groom


----------



## alyn (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks, Gail! Hubby and I do think she's the cutest







I used to have hamsters and guinea pigs and hubby says Susie is the most adorable thing to grace our home.

As far as dishwashing liquid goes, I've read somewhere that the ph is closer to dog shampoo than human ones. Dog products are more alkali based and human shampoos are slightly acidic hence they may dry out a doggy's fur / hair. However, I won't be using dish liquids unless Susie fell into a tub of grease or something









Many friends have introduced BioGroom and it's one of the more readily available brands here. I'll probably purchase a bottle of their lanoleic shampoo + conditioner and their blue waterless shampoo. Both are supposed to be tearless.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Alyn,
Yes, that's the part I like....tearless. I don't worry and use it also on a washcloth when Colette's face needs it-----like the day I though giving her a taste of tomato juice would be a good idea. Not! The bottle also says that it washes off very quickly. It does wash off readily. That being said, I would still really like to give the Petsilk a try one of these days. 

Does anyone know if it's tearless?

Gail


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Im not sure wat i use because i have to go buy some more. I know wat it is... but i have to see it to tell you!! Its a red bottle and i think it says: Exelpet.. i think thats the brand.


----------

